# Are you preparing



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

http://empirenews.net/meteorologist...ming-soon-bread-milk-prices-expected-to-soar/


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

So much for global warming. Does ths mean I can get a gas guzzling muscle car?


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

It sounds like the North East will get hit hard again. The part about not having a real blizzard in a long time is correct as for as I'm concerned. In 1975 we had a real blizzard, 60 mph winds, zero degree temps, and snow so heavy you could not see your hand in front of your face. Ever since then when ever I hear blizzard I just laugh.

There are news paper articles from the 1800's here in Nebraska that there was snow fall so deep it covered whole houses, in fact in one photo it shows a line of telegraph poles that were only sticking out of the snow maybe 10 feet with 20 feet of the pole in snow.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I just don't think I have to worry.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> So much for global warming. Does ths mean I can get a gas guzzling muscle car?


That depends how deep your pockets are.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Empire News is a satire site. The people quoted in that article don't exist.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Toffee said:


> Empire News is a satire site. The people quoted in that article don't exist.


Neither do any of the rest of us. We're just nonsense you read on the Internet.


----------



## vistech (Sep 12, 2014)

For what? firstly update the link which you have to share in your post...thanks


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

even if it is satire the forecasts are saying a very cold and wet winter for a large portion of the country. I'm as ready as I can be here. I would like to have more diesel for the bobcat( we have some but more is always better) in case we get real deep snow like we did a few years back. We had back to back blizzards here and it took us 2 days to dig out to the hardtop road. We had drifts over 6ft deep in some places.
I've stocked plenty of dried milk and I use it now to stretch what milk I do buy at the store. And since we only use it for coffee and cooking I only have to buy a gallon twice a month.
Bread is nothing to make. I've done it before and the only reason I don't now is because 1) I don't have to lol and 2) I buy it from the discount rack and freeze it


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Genevieve said:


> even if it is satire the forecasts are saying a very cold and wet winter for a large portion of the country. I'm as ready as I can be here. I would like to have more diesel for the bobcat( we have some but more is always better) in case we get real deep snow like we did a few years back. We had back to back blizzards here and it took us 2 days to dig out to the hardtop road. We had drifts over 6ft deep in some places.
> I've stocked plenty of dried milk and I use it now to stretch what milk I do buy at the store. And since we only use it for coffee and cooking I only have to buy a gallon twice a month.
> Bread is nothing to make. I've done it before and the only reason I don't now is because 1) I don't have to lol and 2) I buy it from the discount rack and freeze it


Yes, even if the site is not to be trusted, by now most adults know that winters can be harsh, even in usually milder climates. It just makes sense to make provisions just in case one is stuck at home and shouldn't get out.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> Yes, even if the site is not to be trusted, by now most adults know that winters can be harsh, even in usually milder climates. It just makes sense to make provisions just in case one is stuck at home and shouldn't get out.


I actually happen to agree. I finally found a place that has whole powdered milk as we only drink that, so I will be stocking up on it. And we are looking at fortifying our general supplies and our "on the hoof" options. I'm in talks right now to get a feeder pig.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

yeah you can get snow storms in summer, we just did about 18" over 3 days, most of it has melted, but there is still quite a bit around. Anyone who frequents a forum like this should be ready for the unusual, One would expect


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Farmers Almanac Winter Predictions*

http://www.almanac.com/content/winter-weather-predictions-old-farmers-almanac
:2thumb:


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 29, 2014)

The food and stuff I have is in two storage groups, short and long term. More to discipline as I don't want to break open MREs for a 5 day ice or snow storm. I don't have livestock but I doubt I'd slaughter out side the normal attrition for a storm down here. Just my approach to inventory management. Fuel is the biggest issue, if I can't get there I can't get what's out there or take care of family. I don't want my dad trying to get out shovel snow at his age. We don't get anything like our northern neighbors, last big one as I recall was in the mid 60s just over 3' and I delivered groceries on a sled to my girl friend's family cross country. 

Had a neighbor call me when the power went out to see if I had power during an ice storm. I told her no, mine was out too, she then said "I hope they get it on soon, I'll lose all my food in the freezer and fridge" I said, it's 20 degrees outside, put the food on the porch! (Dah!)


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I would think that anyone on this forum could get by for a couple weeks (or more) if they were snowed in - if not why are you even on this forum?
8 or 10 years ago I got 4" snow at my house here and I rushed outside to take pictures before it melted!


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Well, when we get snow normally, it will be a foot or more in a few hours. I'm hoping to find someone with a stove I can pick up, although I may just swing by a shop and see if they will do an estimate for me. I don't know what meets code and I want to do this safely.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

hiwall said:


> I would think that anyone on this forum could get by for a couple weeks (or more) if they were snowed in - *if not why are you even on this forum?*
> 8 or 10 years ago I got 4" snow at my house here and I rushed outside to take pictures before it melted!


maybe to learn how to be ready in case it happens? :dunno:

some folks are just now waking up about things


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Blizzards with enough snow to make the roads impassable are one of the first things that got me to consider preparing for disasters.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Blizzards with enough snow to make the roads impassable are one of the first things that got me to consider preparing for disasters.


We don't get that kind of snow very often, but just knowing we have a history of such storms should be enough for people out here on the prairies. For us, it isn't always tons of snow, but ice and wind can cause massive power outages too. People who grew up in my area might remember the great blizzard of '71, where they said it would be a little snow storm on Sunday..nothing to worry about. It started snowing Sunday morning around 8am and didn't quit til some time Tuesday. Took several days to dig out. That was the first and only time we had a make up snow day on a Saturday. I was in the fourth grade..


----------



## faithmarie (Oct 18, 2008)

We are 65 miles north of NYC and we had a few heavy winter storms here.. we were snowed in for a week …. I will be making "comfort" food for the freezer .. zucchini bread and stuff like that.. it was wonderful to bring that out last winter during those storms.. with a nice cup of tea..


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Since winter is normal here, there isn't much I need to do in the house to prepare that doesn't apply year round, but I do check the GHB for appropriate supplies in the car in case the roads get blocked.


----------



## Tucker (Jul 15, 2010)

*Been doing this for a while*

On October 1, 1987 at 7:42am, I was sitting at my kitchen table in Pomona, California putting on nail polish before work. I had done one hand but when I started to do the second hand, I couldn't get the brush to touch my nails. It was bizarre! I put the brush back in the bottle figuring I was suffering from a stroke or something. Suddenly all hell broke loose.

I thought a plane had hit the house because there was a LOUD bang upstairs and the house shook like someone picked up the house. The guy on the news shouted "earthquake."

It scared me so bad that I ran into the closet under the stairs, pulling my dogs in after me. Husband found me there a few minutes later. The Whittier Narrows quake was "only" a 5.9 but we were just a few miles away and sitting on top an adjacent fault line (Sierra Madre).

And that is why I prepare - for most possibilities: economic, earthquakes, snow storms, weather leading to crop failure, etc. Been unemployed for 1 year and doing ok - so far.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

We have had an exceptionally mild Summer thus far. Drought continues to be a real bear though. I would not be surprised to see a tough Winter come along this year. At least that is what the Farmer's Almanac calls for. In any event we are pretty much set up for it.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.pressconnects.com/story/...tirical-site-predicts-huge-snowfall/15642993/


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

The black walnuts have been dropping nuts like crazy and the oaks are loaded up with acorns. I sometimes wonder if it's their "survival"- perpetuation of their species that causes them to prepare for a rough winter in such a way.
I guess I had best count shear bolts for the blower and get more cold weather additive for the diesel, guess I could get by with adding a little kerosene.


----------

